# Alweld vs Alumacraft????



## Big Ed (May 7, 2018)

good morning fellas my first post here so if in the wrong sub forum mods please move to where this ? will get the most responses. anywho, I'm in the market for a 16' stable,wide fishing boat for me and my (2) sons ages 13 and 7 so standing up bass fishing is a must therefore my future boats #1 attribute must be stability and toughness are a must due to the skinny water and stumpy places I will be fishing. I've narrowed my brand choices to alweld and alumacraft. I like the price,which I'd like to keep at $12k or below, for a alweld 1648 vv marsh with pro package and 25hp Yamaha on it. but, will the 48" wide boat be stable enough for 2 boys walking around plus me? I like the alumacraft 165 prowler camo but that's above my $12k limit to approx. $14k with only a 25hp engine. y'all please advise. I've got a few months to mull all the details over and haven't even went a put hands on boats yet but wanted to get my ducks in a row online first.
thanks,
Big Ed


----------



## jtf (May 7, 2018)

Check pm.


----------



## Ozark River Runner (May 7, 2018)

My previous boat was a 1644 flat bottom Alweld. I have fished it with two people on the deck and one on the rear deck and have had no problems with stability. I also fish gigged with the same boat and have had two large guys hanging over a rail on the front and never felt like it was unstable, within reason of course. My current boat is a 1752 Alweld and obviously the wider you go the more stable but haven't had issues with either one. Both boats have been very durable. The 1644 was originally owned by a friend of mine and he beat the heck out of that boat. I had several large dents hammered back into place after I bought it. I never had an issue with leaks and the dents never popped back out.


----------



## eshaw (May 8, 2018)

I'm not familiar with Alumacraft but I do like the Alwelds. Any of the welded aluminum boats should be good. If you plan on bumping into stumps I like a boat with the thickest aluminum myself. I have a 1650 and it's plenty stable.


----------



## JL8Jeff (May 8, 2018)

I have a Lowe 1652 and it works well. I'd really prefer a 1660 which gives you more room to move around, increases stability and might even run shallower. It might not be easy to find a 1660 though.


----------



## Big Ed (May 8, 2018)

thanks fellas and keep the opinions coming please. I'd love to have a 1652 or 1656 but that would pretty much necessitate me moving up to at least a 40hp engine. I'm trying to stay around $12k.
thanks,
Big Ed


----------



## Zum (May 8, 2018)

I have a 1652 with an old(87) 30hp...moves me alone fine...use a 11 pitch loaded or 13 by myself. I did have a 40hp for a few years and it did fly though but kinda heavy to take off at the end of the year. My 1652 is rated a 60hp if I had a console...35 tiller.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedude (May 9, 2018)

Have you considered buying used? $12k is a big budget. I would go 18 ft and at least 40 hp with two growing boys. 

Here is a good example with lots to offer....

https://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/boa/d/2009-bass-tracker-pro-team/6581159931.html


----------



## thedude (May 9, 2018)

Another option...

https://texoma.craigslist.org/boa/d/bass-tracker/6560529901.html


----------



## Big Ed (May 10, 2018)

thedude I'd really rather not buy someone elses troubles with used boats/engines. I know new isn't a guarantee I won't have any troubles but at least I'd have somewhat of a warranty to fall back on. my thoughts were get the alweld 1648 with the 25hp Yamaha and if we end up going fishing a lot then upgrade to a bigger boat/engine. will the alweld boat and Yamaha engine hold decent value for a few years? reason being is both my boys play travel baseball so we really don't have mega time to be in a boat BUT whn we do go ground pounding we can't reach the areas that actually hold fish.
thanks,
Big Ed


----------



## Big_Kahuna (May 21, 2018)

2017 Alweld 1652 V Marsh with 2017 Yamaha 40HP kept the cash price under 12K New trailer also.


----------



## turbotodd (May 22, 2018)

I fish a 1548 war eagle, similar to what you're doing but I could care less about a bass. But I fish a lure for trout in the similar fashion. Those boats, and their 16' cousins are well-known for toughess, ride quality, and stability. Might look into them. Nothing against alumacraft or Alweld of course, but if you look at them all even if they're outside your budget range, a lot of times you'll find features that you like more than others which can help you make your decision. IMO if you look at the boats that were designed around use in flooded timber areas, you'll find what you're looking for. The hunters are HARD on boats and have high expectations.


----------

